# Textfield feste größe?



## nitrofx (1. Jun 2007)

Hallo allerseits

Ich hab mal da eine Frage. Wie kann ich eine feste Größe für ein textfield angeben, sodass dieses Feld bei der Vegrößerung des Fensters nicht mit vergrößert wird. Benutze ein GridLayout.

Bin noch ein absoluter Java Neuling ;-)

Gruß


----------



## André Uhres (2. Jun 2007)

```
package layout;
/*
 * TextDemo.java
 *
 * Wenn du GridLayout benutzt und die Textfelder immer gleich gross haben willst,
 * dann musst du mit einem Layout kombinieren, das die Grösse nicht ändert, wie FlowLayout.
 * D.h. du setzt die Textfelder zuerst in ein extra JPanel (hat FlowLayout als default)
 * und das JPanel kommt dann ins GridLayout:
 */
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class TextDemo extends JFrame {
    private JPanel mainpanel;
    private JPanel panel1, panel2;
    private JTextField textfeld1, textfeld2;
    public TextDemo() {
        super("TextDemo");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        textfeld1 = new JTextField("textfeld1");
        textfeld2 = new JTextField("textfeld2");
        mainpanel = new JPanel(new GridLayout());
        panel1 = new JPanel();//FlowLayout
        panel2 = new JPanel();//FlowLayout
        panel1.add(textfeld1);
        panel2.add(textfeld2);
        mainpanel.add(panel1);
        mainpanel.add(panel2);
        textfeld1.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(120,22));
        textfeld2.setPreferredSize(textfeld1.getPreferredSize());
        getContentPane().add(mainpanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        pack();
    }
    public static void main(final String args[]) {new TextDemo().setVisible(true);}
}
```


----------

